# [Resolved] Illegal operation:DW.EXE



## KeepItSimple (Dec 30, 2002)

Every time I start up Windows 98 I receive this message:
DW This program has performed an illegal operation and will be shut down. DW.EXE at 0167:0043d3bc. How can I fix the problem. In addition I also receive on occassion another message which reads as follows: Savenow caused an invalid page fault in module MSHTML.DLL at 0167:7ae5c072. How do I get rid of this?


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

You've got a lot of spy and adware that needs to be removed. First let's have a gander so we can see if you need any special intructions. Download, unzip and run StartupList.exe from the site below. Then copy/paste the results to a reply.

http://www.lurkhere.com/~nicefiles/

Download, install and update Spybot following instructions at the site below, but wait for us to reply before actually running it and having it remove anything.

http://tomcoyote.com/SPYBOT/

And welcome to TSG, keepitsimple


----------



## KeepItSimple (Dec 30, 2002)

Thanks for your suggestion. It spurred my memory of a similar program (lavasoft Ad-aware) that I had downloaded several months ago for use on another computer. I ran it and the problem seems to be solved. Speaking of this "other" computer.... It is an 386 upgraded to a pentium with Win95. When I start it up it reads Primary HDC failure--- drive not ready---insert boot disk in drive A. The computer did not come with a boot disk. Could it be possible that the battery is too low? I'm hoping its as simple as that!


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Ad-aware is long out of date, and although it will remove DownloadWare and Savenow, the immediate cause of your problems, it may not detect or remove others.

For one, I suspect you probably have New.net in Add/Remove programs. I would recommend you remove that and reboot afterwards. If you still want to post your startuplist for a look-see we'll be happy to see if anything not detected by Ad-aware remains.

The error message on the other system sounds pretty serious, and I would be prepared to take it literally. If you know the hard drive vendor you can obtain some software, which can be run from a floppy, to diagnose the drive.

In the meantime you should make sure the cables are securely attached.

Boot disks can be obtained online and created on any system. You should try to get one for the exact operating system, although this is not a requirement just for booting itself. Be aware that this will just get you to an a:\> prompt and will not boot Windows itself. You can run scandisk and do other things there, but if the hard drive is buggered, there is no choice but to replace it.

http://www.answersthatwork.com/Downright_pages/downrights_bootdisks.htm

http://www.startdisk.com/


----------



## KeepItSimple (Dec 30, 2002)

I removed New.net as you suggested and ran the startuplist. Here is the resStartupList report, 1/1/03, 12:44:47 PM
StartupList version: 1.50
Started from : A:\STARTUPLIST15\STARTUPLIST.EXE
Detected: Windows 98 SE (Win9x 4.10.2222A)
Detected: Internet Explorer v5.00 (5.00.2614.3500)
* Using default options
==================================================

Running processes:

C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\PROGRAM FILES\TREND PC-CILLIN 98\IOMON98.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADAPTEC\DIRECTCD\DIRECTCD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\LOADQM.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SISSWLED.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\KAZAA\KAZAA.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\DELFIN\PROMULGATE\PGMONITR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\HEWLETT-PACKARD\HP SHARE-TO-WEB\HPGS2WND.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADAPTEC\EASY CD CREATOR 4\CREATECD\CREATECD.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MSN MESSENGER\MSNMSGR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\MICROSOFT SHARED\WORKS SHARED\WKCALREM.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\SIERRA\PLANNER\PLNRNOTE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\EFAX\DLLCMD32.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\EFAX\HOTTRAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\HEWLETT-PACKARD\HP SHARE-TO-WEB\HPGS2WNF.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
A:\STARTUPLIST15\STARTUPLIST.EXE

--------------------------------------------------

Listing of startup folders:

Shell folders Startup:
[C:\WINDOWS\Start Menu\Programs\StartUp]
Microsoft Works Calendar Reminders.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\wkcalrem.exe
Event Planner Reminders Tray Icon.lnk = C:\Program Files\Sierra\Planner\PLNRnote.exe
Live Menu.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\efax\Dllcmd32.exe
eFax.com Tray Menu.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\efax\HotTray.exe

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

ScanRegistry = C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
TaskMonitor = C:\WINDOWS\taskmon.exe
SystemTray = SysTray.Exe
IOMON98.EXE = "C:\Program Files\Trend PC-cillin 98\IOMON98.EXE"
Adaptec DirectCD = C:\PROGRA~1\ADAPTEC\DIRECTCD\DIRECTCD.EXE
RealTray = C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe SYSTEMBOOTHIDEPLAYER
LoadQM = loadqm.exe
LoadPowerProfile = Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
SiSSWLED = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\sisswled.exe
KAZAA = C:\PROGRAM FILES\KAZAA\KAZAA.EXE /SYSTRAY
PromulGate = "C:\Program Files\DelFin\PromulGate\PgMonitr.exe"
mdac_runonce = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\runonce.exe
StillImageMonitor = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
Share-to-Web Namespace Daemon = C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Share-to-Web\hpgs2wnd.exe
CreateCD = C:\PROGRA~1\ADAPTEC\EASYCD~1\CREATECD\CREATECD.EXE -r

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices

IOMON98.EXE = "C:\Program Files\Trend PC-cillin 98\IOMON98.EXE"
LoadPowerProfile = Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
SchedulingAgent = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mstask.exe

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

msnmsgr = "C:\PROGRAM FILES\MSN MESSENGER\MSNMSGR.EXE" /background

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Active Setup stub paths:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Active Setup\Installed Components
(* = disabled by HKCU twin)

[{89820200-ECBD-11cf-8B85-00AA005B4383}] *
StubPath = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ie4uinit.exe

[>PerUser_MSN_Clean] *
StubPath = C:\WINDOWS\msnmgsr1.exe

[PerUser_LinkBar_URLs] *
StubPath = C:\WINDOWS\COMMAND\sulfnbk.exe /L

[{44BBA840-CC51-11CF-AAFA-00AA00B6015C}] *
StubPath = "C:\Program Files\Outlook Express\setup50.exe" /APP:OE /CALLER:WIN9X /user /install

[{7790769C-0471-11d2-AF11-00C04FA35D02}] *
StubPath = "C:\Program Files\Outlook Express\setup50.exe" /APP:WAB /CALLER:WIN9X /user /install

--------------------------------------------------

Load/Run keys from C:\WINDOWS\WIN.INI:

load=
run=hpfsched

--------------------------------------------------

Shell & screensaver key from C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM.INI:

Shell=Explorer.exe
SCRNSAVE.EXE=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\INSIDE~2.SCR
drivers=mmsystem.dll power.drv

--------------------------------------------------

Checking for EXPLORER.EXE instances:

C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.exe: PRESENT!

C:\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\WINDOWS\System\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\WINDOWS\System32\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\WINDOWS\Command\Explorer.exe: not present

--------------------------------------------------

C:\WINDOWS\WININIT.BAK listing:
(Created 1/1/2003, 12:40:8)

[Rename]
NUL=C:\PROGRA~1\NEWDOT~1\UNINST~1.EXE
NUL=C:\PROGRA~1\NEWDOT~1\NEWDOT~1.DLL

--------------------------------------------------

C:\AUTOEXEC.BAT listing:

C:\VIAUDIO\VIAUDIO.COM
SET BLASTER=A220 I5 D0 P300

--------------------------------------------------

C:\CONFIG.SYS listing:

DEVICE=C:\WINDOWS\HIMEM.SYS
DEVICE=C:\WINDOWS\EMM386.EXE NOEMS

--------------------------------------------------

Checking for superhidden extensions:

.lnk: HIDDEN! (arrow overlay: yes)
.pif: HIDDEN! (arrow overlay: yes)
.exe: not hidden
.com: not hidden
.bat: not hidden
.hta: not hidden
.scr: not hidden
.shs: HIDDEN!
.shb: HIDDEN!
.vbs: not hidden
.vbe: *Registry key not found*
.wsh: not hidden
.scf: HIDDEN! (arrow overlay: NO!)
.url: HIDDEN! (arrow overlay: yes)
.js: not hidden
.jse: *Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Browser Helper Objects:

(no name) - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADOBE\ACROBAT 5.0\READER\ACTIVEX\ACROIEHELPER.OCX - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3}

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Task Scheduler jobs:

Tune-up Application Start.job

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Download Program Files:

[SnoopyCtrl Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\PROGRAM FILES\EACOM\UPDATE\NPSNPY.DLL
CODEBASE = http://www.ea.com/downloads/games/common/snoopy/iesnoopy.cab

[Shockwave Flash Object]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MACROMED\FLASH\FLASH.OCX
CODEBASE = http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab

[ContentAuditX Control]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLO~1\CONTEN~1.OCX
CODEBASE = http://a840.g.akamai.net/7/840/5805/v0028/www.contentwatch.com/audit/ContentAuditControl.cab

[Shockwave ActiveX Control]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MACROMED\DIRECTOR\SWDIR.DLL
CODEBASE = http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/director/sw.cab

--------------------------------------------------
End of report, 7,533 bytes
Report generated in 0.201 seconds

Command line options:
/verbose - to add additional info on each section
/complete - to include empty sections and unsuspicious data
/force9x - to include Win9x-only startups even if running on WinNT
/forcent - to include WinNT-only startups even if running on Win9x
/forceall - to include all Win9x and WinNT startups, regardless of platform
/history - to list version history only
ults:


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Well I see two problems there, only one involving spyware, which is Promulgate.

PromulGate = "C:\Program Files\DelFin\PromulGate\PgMonitr.exe"

mdac_runonce = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\runonce.exe

To get rid of PromulGate, install, update and run Spybot.

The mdac_runonce entry should not remain after a reboot. When it does, it needs to be edited out of the registry. Here are instructions:

Click Start>Run and enter *regedit*

>> Navigate to the key:

HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

>> With the RUN folder highlighted in the Left hand pane, Right click on and delete

mdac_runonce = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\runonce.exe

in the Right hand pane. Close the editor and reboot.

see also...
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;268062


----------



## KeepItSimple (Dec 30, 2002)

Did as you suggested and the operation appears successful. Back to the other computer. I ran setup and it appears that some of the settings had been changed so I made some adjustments and lo and behold I was successful. I don't think I made all the correct choices. Is there any way of knowing? One more problem has also arisen. Once I am in Win, the display is all scrambled. I hooked up the moniter from this computer and its fine. There was a bent pin on the cable connection which I straightened but that didn't solve anything. Any suggestions?


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Hi keepitsimple, glad to hear things went well. The original error on the Win95 system suggests a failure of the hard disk controller, or possbibly just a problem with the seating of the cables. If you were able to run setup successfully, the controller was probably ok.

But you say now that the Video is scrambled only using a particular monitor. Well that certainly doesn't need any further troubleshooting, it sounds like the cable is damaged in more ways than one.

I don't know what "settings" you changed. Sometimes there is no right and wrong, just what works. Where were these settings?


----------



## KeepItSimple (Dec 30, 2002)

Hi, Roger. I made the changes in the AMIBIOS setup.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Again I don't know what changes you made, usually if there is a serious error you would know about it right away, on bootup for that matter. What you could do is simply take the option to reload the setup defaults if you think anything you did there is causing a problem.


----------



## KeepItSimple (Dec 30, 2002)

Hi again Rollin' Rog! I'm not really sure what changes I made. I tried so many and kept rebooting until it worked. I have a stressed shoulder muscle because of it. I also hooked this monitor up to it and changed the display settings and, you guessed it, I fixed the display problem. Just lucky I guess. It beats me how all these settings got changed in the first place. I find it hard to believe that a couple of kids could mess things up so much. There is one minor problem that still occurs at start up. It's a message stating there is a keyboard error, press F1 to resume. Any idea what it could be? I certainly appreciate your continued support! Thanks


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

You may have a stuck key on the keyboard. Have you tried another and still received the same error?

Some basic advice here:

http://www.computerhope.com/issues/ch000304.htm


----------



## KeepItSimple (Dec 30, 2002)

How could I have missed something so obvious. It was the spacing key! Again I thank you for all your help! This story has a happy ending. Until the next time a problem arises.... Happy trails!


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Don't feel too bad, you're not the first to ask what "keyboard error" meant!


----------

